# Soldier's 2019 Lawn Journal revisited



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

I joined this community a few months back and have LEARNED A TON. The number of tips, advise, lessons learned, best practices, etc...that I've been able to benefit from could not be possible without the collaborative nature of the forum. In saying so, I figured it was time to in the least document what was my first season of DIY lawn care in the (retirement) home I returned to after 15 years away here in Columbia, SC. This isn't as much a journal as it is a retrospect of what this season was for me. I will share some pictures I (hastily) took of the front lawn (this year's main effort) and try to share what I "wanted" to what I "actually" achieved. Comments are welcomed and encouraged. I hope that this can become my base to take my second season onwards to greater success. And also incorporate as I venture to fix the rear lawn (a current mess) of the property


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

1. Background: I built this home back in 2003. Moved in September to then find out the Army was relocating me 7 months after closing. Uffffff! This home (which I wanted to become my retirement home) quickly became a 15 year rental property. Originally sodded with Tiff419, I returned to a salad-bar mix of centipede with some remnants of the Bermuda. Secondly the OE planted cherry tree was half dead and tilted over dangerously close to falling over.

Here is he earliest pic of my front lawn I could find. Taken around May 2019.



Several issues I wanted to address here:

The amount of centipede invasion (don't ask how the heck it got that way...I really don't know and can only guess that over the years tenants tried to fix bare spots with local sod pieces?).

Anyways, I decided to go ahead and aggressively eradicate the Centipede using Target 6 Plus.

In the pic, the centipede is the light lime colored grass. The little bit of Bermuda is the darker green.

Secondly, the Cherry tree was half dead, and leaning...I wanted to chop it down and replace it with a Crepe Myrtle.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

In June I decided the Cherry tree had to go. I also decided to create a bed around the utilities which sit on an ugly slope. Using the. Lower around that are was always a pain. Pics once I began that process and also after my first dose of Target6 Plus to kill off the Centipede.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

July 15 2019

Here I had taken down my Cherry Tree, Added a Crepe Myrtle at a preferred location, laid some 419 sod at the old tree location and used the extra over the larger areas of dead centipede.



about a week later


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Let me see if I can revive this post. Let me start by sharing some pictures from my season 2.

I began the season with a scalp to .300 inches. And ordered me some sand and OM. I did a separate order for each (huge regret). I decided to mix it myself (huge mistake). The mixing process almost killed me. Hahaha.

Next year, Whatever the cost is for a premixed loss is...IM PAYING IT.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Man I feel your pain. I bought a house in July 2010. Went to Afghanistan in February 2011. Back home in September 2011. Sent on recruiting duty in December 2012. The following 6 years my house became a rental property and was ruined by multiple boots. They chopped down trees, let shrubs go wild, parked trailers on the lawn, etc. After the hurricane in 2018 destroyed the roof I'd had enough and just sold it. I could no longer stomach seeing it fall apart.

Renters will never care for your home the way you will. Looks like you're well on your way to repairing their negligence. Hopefully you're done moving and get to enjoy your house and yard.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Kamauxx said:


> Man I feel your pain. I bought a house in July 2010. Went to Afghanistan in February 2011. Back home in September 2011. Sent on recruiting duty in December 2012. The following 6 years my house became a rental property and was ruined by multiple boots. They chopped down trees, let shrubs go wild, parked trailers on the lawn, etc. After the hurricane in 2018 destroyed the roof I'd had enough and just sold it. I could no longer stomach seeing it fall apart.
> 
> Renters will never care for your home the way you will. Looks like you're well on your way to repairing their negligence. Hopefully you're done moving and get to enjoy your house and yard.


Definitely the top lesson learned from renting the house out....you're so right. No one will take care of your house better than you.

I'm now retired so I'm done with PCS moves. I think I do have a final move in me though. I may need to buy a home with a single level cause these stairs are a PITA. Haha.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

I lost many of my pics of the leveling process and post recovery. 

Here are some more recent photos of how the lawn looks this second season.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Looking good! I know what you mean about those stairs. I see a chair lift in my future.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Kamauxx said:


> Looking good! I know what you mean about those stairs. I see a chair lift in my future.


This home is 17 Y/o. Out needs/tastes have changed. It's too big and we want a more compatible home that matches our current desires hahaha. Need a dope lawn, home theater and amazing outside patio/kitchen. That's Priority. Haha.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Backyard Soldier much respect for all the work. Glad to see some more folks from the Midlands of SC on here.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

JRS 9572 said:


> @Backyard Soldier much respect for all the work. Glad to see some more folks from the Midlands of SC on here.


Thanks man. Columbia representing!!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@Backyard Soldier this looks great.

Huge spread between July 2019 and now. How much leveling did you have to do on the hell strip? It looks like a lot, but I guess sod does work itsx way into the soil more than we realize.

Great work!


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

probasestealer said:


> @Backyard Soldier this looks great.
> 
> Huge spread between July 2019 and now. How much leveling did you have to do on the hell strip? It looks like a lot, but I guess sod does work itsx way into the soil more than we realize.
> 
> Great work!


That's still a work in progress. Still sloped.


----------

